# 3D Printing > 3D Printing Business Management >  "fujitsu" 3D Models.

## cocoza89

Fujitsu 3D Model - Every Day new 3D Models from all over the World. Professionals all over the world are using functional 3D printing to drastically improve their product development process in various ways. Most of the world's leading companies in the engineering, automotive, robotics, architecture and medical care industries have integrated 3D printing into their workflows to cut processing time and restore control of processes internally. Starting from prototyping parts before mass production, to producing functional parts that can demonstrate how a part will work. To assist these companies, Leapfrog 3D Printers designs and manufactures a range of professional 3D printing solutions aimed at helping customers achieve results faster and produce the highest quality 3D printed parts.

----------


## V_means_five

Well, we are now waiting for 3D printers to learn how to print human organs and live in the future.

----------

